# NEW YORK | Domino Sugar Plant | 182m | 598ft | 53 fl | U/C | 158m | 518ft | 45 fl | App | 133m | 435ft | 42 fl | Com



## Patrick Highrise

Looks very nice and I think it good to reuse a bit of the old plant in the new plans, and with this kind of development the riversides of the city will be used even better IMO..


----------



## ZZ-II

Fantastic project, NY rules kay:!!!


----------



## jayhawker

krull said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Brooklyn Daily Eagle 2007*


*



Just amazing massing. Beyond amazing massing. The design is great.*


----------



## nygirl

^^ Placeholders^^


----------



## koolkid

The buildings are taller than the Williamsburg bridge towers! GOD I hate the design, btw. Ah, I'll miss that gritty area...


----------



## krull

nygirl said:


> ^^ Placeholders^^


Those are not Placeholders. They are the real thing. Sorry that article in the first post is old (just for information), but the renderings I posted is what is been design for the area.


----------



## Don Omar

good work krull, Brooklyn is changing and new development like this is the by product. At least Brooklyn is getting a new kickass water front with it.


----------



## xlchris

Oh wow, it's realy nice! I love it. Great addition to the skyline!


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC

Looks quirky and the massing of the towers diminishes their bulk and accentuates the historical values of that old refinery. Absolutely love it!


----------



## chjbolton

romanamerican said:


> I truly hope New York isn't trying to look like London...it would be a disaster (for the simple fact that new york is unique while London is the usual european city...).



Oh... My... God...! Someone is really teasing the Brits there!! :lol:

"London is the usual european city". Sorry dude, but you're plain wrong on that one.




nygirl said:


> Says who?


Well... Me for a start! :colgate: No but... Although I love the restructuration of old buildings/factories, this one really is a bit of a rip off. It's not baaaad, but it's just not new.


----------



## Kame

I love that design! It totally fits in this place. But I think that less symmetry would have made the design even a lil bit better.


----------



## ZZ-II

such towers will fit perfect in the skyline


----------



## Phobos

Great project.It fits very well the location.


----------



## Densetsu

Is this project in Manhattan?


----------



## krull

^^ Nope is in Brooklyn.


----------



## romanamerican

chjbolton said:


> Oh... My... God...! Someone is really teasing the Brits there!! :lol:
> 
> "London is the usual european city". Sorry dude, but you're plain wrong on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Me for a start! :colgate: No but... Although I love the restructuration of old buildings/factories, this one really is a bit of a rip off. It's not baaaad, but it's just not new.


Teasing the Brits? sorry, but here in Rome (Italy) we don't call them like that. On the other side, everything I said I confirm it, with a small detail: I was referring to the city architecturally speaking (buildings, city planning,...) in case somebody didn't understand it (and looks like somebody didn't :lol. As for teasing the "Brits", it would be like shooting at the red cross. No fun at all.

As for this project, I think it's perfect: love the way the new buildings have partly the same building has the old one. beautiful.


----------



## Bond James Bond

Wow this thing is cool!


----------



## JohnFlint1985

any news about this?


----------



## yankeesfan1000

JohnFlint1985 said:


> any news about this?


Looks like it's breaking ground next year, unless I'm missing something.

*Huge Domino Sugar plan clears last hurdle*
Judge dismisses final major lawsuit against mixed-use development on Williamsburg waterfront that will include 2,200 residential units.

Amanda Fung
May 25, 2011 5:59 a.m.

The New York State Supreme Court late Tuesday afternoon dismissed a lawsuit against the rezoning of the former Domino Sugar factory site in Williamsburg, Brooklyn that was crucial to the redevelopment of the site...

The developer said it is on track to begin construction of the $2 billion redevelopment of the 11-acre Domino Sugar refinery site along the Williamsburg waterfront. The plans call for mixed-use development with 2,200 residential units. *CPC expects to break ground on the initial residential development on the upland parcel next year...*

The redevelopment plan was approved last July by the City Council. The developers said they plan to redevelop the 100-year-old landmarked refinery building and its famed Domino Sugar sign. *The new Domino project will take 10 years to complete.*"


----------



## JohnFlint1985

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Looks like it's breaking ground next year, unless I'm missing something.
> 
> *Huge Domino Sugar plan clears last hurdle*
> Judge dismisses final major lawsuit against mixed-use development on Williamsburg waterfront that will include 2,200 residential units.
> 
> Amanda Fung
> May 25, 2011 5:59 a.m.
> 
> The New York State Supreme Court late Tuesday afternoon dismissed a lawsuit against the rezoning of the former Domino Sugar factory site in Williamsburg, Brooklyn that was crucial to the redevelopment of the site...
> 
> The developer said it is on track to begin construction of the $2 billion redevelopment of the 11-acre Domino Sugar refinery site along the Williamsburg waterfront. The plans call for mixed-use development with 2,200 residential units. *CPC expects to break ground on the initial residential development on the upland parcel next year...*
> 
> The redevelopment plan was approved last July by the City Council. The developers said they plan to redevelop the 100-year-old landmarked refinery building and its famed Domino Sugar sign. *The new Domino project will take 10 years to complete.*"


Great news!!! Thanks kay:


----------



## kingsc

Maybe CPC should have got everything in order, before taking on a project of these size.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Or maybe that movie should talk about the 5000 apartment complex being built a mile or so south that is right on East River and that is majority affordable housing. Or the fact that construction costs have gotten high in NYC, that developers who build rental buildings HAVE to use the 80-20 program which offers developers tax breaks for providing 20% of the buildings units as affordable housing, and the remaining 80% as market rate. Or Bloomberg's 10 year $7.5B plan to ensure at least 165,000 affordable housing units, the largest such program in US history. Sounds like a movie for NIMBYs, by NIMBYs.


----------



## desertpunk

yankeesfan1000 said:


> Or maybe that movie should talk about the 5000 apartment complex being built a mile or so south that is right on East River and that is majority affordable housing. Or the fact that construction costs have gotten high in NYC, that developers who build rental buildings HAVE to use the 80-20 program which offers developers tax breaks for providing 20% of the buildings units as affordable housing, and the remaining 80% as market rate. Or Bloomberg's 10 year $7.5B plan to ensure at least 165,000 affordable housing units, the largest such program in US history. Sounds like a movie for NIMBYs, by NIMBYs.


Just screen it along with the Atlantic Yards documentary for a nice NIMBY film festival!  opcorn:


----------



## yankeesfan1000

desertpunk said:


> Just screen it along with the Atlantic Yards documentary for a nice NIMBY film festival!  opcorn:


Ha. A SSC forumers worst nightmare!


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Drama Part II: No Letting Go*

*brooklynpaper*



> Domino Sugar development isn't for sale, Community Preservation Corporation Resources claims
> March 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community Preservation Corporation Resources vice president Susan Pollock dismissed reports that her company is trying to unload the Williamsburg plot after an historic rezoning drastically increased its worth, claiming that she wants to refinance the mortgage within the next six months and bring in another developer to help fund the build-out.
> 
> Real estate insiders told The Brooklyn Paper earlier this month that Pollock’s company was going to cash out, but the developer insists she’s simply working with commercial brokers to recruit new investors.
> 
> “Our strategy is not to sell, our strategy is to enter into a joint venture, bring in a reputable developer, and get to work on the upland parcel across from Kent Avenue soon thereafter,” Pollock said in an interview on Wednesday. “Our interest is seeing the property get developed according to our vision.”
> 
> 
> Pollock hopes to find another investor and start construction on the first portion of the project, about 300 below-market-rate units, by the end of 2013. She also wants to renegotiate her company’s mortgage with lender Pacific Coast Capital Project to eliminate nearly $125 million in debt from the property.
> 
> But the plan to bring high-rises containing 2,200 units of housing to the Southside waterfront might have hit another snag on March 5, when Community Preservation Corporation’s minority partner, developer Isaac Katan, sued the company in an attempt to prevent the lender from buying up the Domino debt.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Developer In Need Of $50 Million, Development Partner*



> Nearly two years ago, Community Preservation Corp. won a hard-fought battle for city approvals to build 2,200 apartments on the site of the former Domino Sugar factory on a sprawling site on the Brooklyn waterfront.
> 
> But work never started, and now it's in a fight to keep a hold on the project, after defaulting on its debt late last year.
> 
> Having hit financial troubles brought about by its heavy investment in condo projects, the developer is trying to finalize a deal to give a creditor a majority stake in the property, and it's also looking for a new partner for the Domino site to cover infrastructure costs and co-develop the Williamsburg project.
> 
> "We are seeking a development partner whose expertise can help us carry out this development in a way that is consistent how the community and city would expect," says Rafael Cestero, CPC's new chief executive.
> 
> The financial woes are the latest turn for a high-profile project that attracted attention and controversy grounded in broader tensions over the future of the onetime industrial Brooklyn waterfront.


----------



## desertpunk

*BrooklynPaper*



> Domino developer: New sugar daddy will save project
> April 9, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A part-owner of the former Domino Sugar factory claims he recruited an unnamed investor to buy up his partner’s massive debt and salvage an ambitious plan to bring 2,200 units of housing to the Williamsburg waterfront.
> 
> Developer Isaac Katan, who owns half of the proposed project, has a “white knight” capable of saving the financially troubled $1.2 billion development from foreclosure after Domino partner Community Preservation Corporation Resources defaulted on a $120 million loan, Katan spokesman Alan Segan said in court on Thursday. “This represents an opportunity for the Katan Group to come to the table with an alternative,” said Segan, who would not disclose the identity of the outside investor.
> 
> Katan sued his development partner last month in an attempt to prevent the ailing housing financier from renegotiating the loan it took out in 2007 with a third-party lender — claiming Community Preservation Corporation Resources committed fraud and breach of contract in its dealings with the backer.
> 
> Katan is seeking an injunction to halt the refinancing, which is only the latest problem for a beleaguered development that ran into trouble after the city signed off on a controversial plan to allow residential development on the site nearly two years ago. Real estate insiders say the 11-acre site is on the market, but Community Preservation Corporation Resources claims that it only wants to sell off a part of the giant waterfront project.
> 
> As Community Preservation Corporation Resources’s debt — and Katan’s consternation — grew, the company sought a slew of investors to help stabilize the project, court documents indicate. Last year, Katan submitted several potential bidders, which Community Preservation Corporation Resources vice president Susan Pollock vetted, only to have each deal fizzle out, according to Pollock’s affidavit.
> 
> Both partners have said publicly they want to stick to stick to their Domino plan, but real estate sources say flipping the site could prove to be extremely lucrative.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Developer Loses Lawsuit Over Site Ownership*









http://archpaper.com/news/articles.asp?id=5474



> As promised, the court has handed down a ruling in the latest Domino lawsuit, developer Isaac Katan's attempt to stop a restructuring deal at the site. And? No injunction, according to the Commercial Observer. Which means joint site owner the Community Preservation Corporation is free to give the majority stake in the project to its lender. Both Katan and CPC will hold much-reduced stakes in Domino as a result. Of course, Katan hasn't given up the fight yet: his attorneys say Katan has a "newly-inked white-knight offer" in hand to bring "an experienced real estate developer" into the Domino mix.


Not looking good at all for this project as condos. As rentals, it might stand a chance but without Vinoly's overpriced designs...


----------



## kingsc

The design isn't even nice. I don't like the fact all the building look the same.


----------



## desertpunk

*More Lawsuits*


.


----------



## desertpunk

*Dumbo Goes JUMBO!*

*Two Trees In Contract For Domino Sugar Factory*












> Two Trees Management is in talks to purchase the Domino Sugar Factory site on the Williamsburg waterfront for $160 million, the New York Daily News reported. The property’s owners, Community Preservation Corp. and the Katan Group, have engaged in a legal battle over development plans in recent months, and Katan is planning to block a sale to Two Trees.
> 
> The site was first reported to be hitting the sales block in March as CPC faced financial difficulties on the site, in part because of rampant real estate speculation during the boom. Consequently, Katan Group filed suit against CPC alleging mismanagement of the property.
> 
> The plan for the sugar factory calls for the $2 billion development of 2,200 housing units, including 600 affordable ones, on the waterfront. Katan and CPC acquired the development site for $55 million in 2005 and spent years clearing development hurdles at the property. Katan believes CPC is undervaluing the asset and that it should get $200 million in a sale.
> 
> Crain’s reported that Two Trees has already signed a preliminary term sheet for the purchase. “Two Trees understands waterfront development, is well-capitalized and is the best chance for this site to get developed into the mixed-income, mixed-use community it was intended to be,” said CPC CEO Rafael Cestero, who added that proceeds from the sale will enable CPC to fund affordable projects elsewhere.


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Plan May Not Include Affordable Housing*









Jed Walentas of Two Trees Management and the Domino site.



> Jed Walentas of Two Trees, which last week signed a $185 million contract to buy the Domino Sugar Factory plant in Williamsburg, told the New York Observer that there may not be affordable housing at the waterfront development.
> 
> “I know there is a lot of interest in affordable housing in the community,” Walentas told the Observer. “If we can reach a broad level of support for more, and it is buildable, that is something we would consider.” The property’s former owner and developer CPC Resources had promised to make 30 percent of the 2,200 units affordable, though zoning did not mandate it. The promise was made official in a CPC-signed memorandum of understanding.
> 
> “That MOU was not signed by us and the zoning is what it is,” Walentas told the Observer.
> 
> However, Walentas said he still has no idea what Two Trees will do with the site. He said that affordable housing is not at the top of his list, but there are also other features the site can provide, such as schools or community space.


----------



## desertpunk

*Two Trees Begins Redesign Of Domino Project*









http://www.flickriver.com/photos/johnsen/tags/newyork/



> During our conversation with Two Trees managing director Asher Abehsera on the success of the firm’s massive Mercedes House project, we turned briefly to the topic of the Domino sugar refinery in Williamsburg.
> 
> *As we previously reported, Two Trees is rethinking the entire Domino project, including the controversial move of how much affordable housing to include.* We asked Mr. Abeshsera how things are progressing. According to him, the planning process is just getting under way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Domino is really about us working internally and optimizing the best development plan and also working with the powers that be to make sure it’s something we’re all excited about executing, that’s good for the city and good for everybody. It’s so big, you can’t—right now we really don’t know.
> 
> You think about in what’s the best and highest use? Obviously the previous owners, well, they’re still the owners until we close, but maybe their plan wasn’t the most viable for the site, and paying homage to the culture of the area, and, more importantly, what people want, and we do a very good job at that.
> 
> So the honest answer is, we’re thinking, creatively about how can we use the footprint, how can we use the allowable FAR, how can we use the market-rate component, the affordable component, and come up with the most exciting project, that’s well program and that’s not too saturated in one respect or another. Programming is the real word there right now, we’re focusing on how to program it right now."
> 
> 
> 
> Should be an interesting one to watch.
Click to expand...


----------



## desertpunk

*CPC Resources escapes ex-partner’s lawsuit over Domino sale*



> Katan Group has lost another battle in its war to block partner CPC Resources from selling the Domino Sugar factory site to Two Trees Management.
> 
> Katan claims CPC failed to find the best buyer or a high enough price for the project, but last week a New York State judge dismissed the company’s lawsuit alleging CPC breached their contract, Crain’s reported. The ruling found that Katan “did not have [the] right of first refusal on the property.”
> 
> A separate lawsuit Katan filed seeking a preliminary injunction to halt the sale is still pending.
> 
> Earlier this year, CPC signed a deal to sell the site to Two Trees for about $180 million, and the transaction is slated to close in mid-October. CPC and Katan had originally partnered to transform the 11.2-acre industrial site into a $2 billion mixed-use development with 2,200 units of housing along the Williamsburg waterfront.
> 
> Katan’s attorney declined to comment, but Crain’s said that Katan could appeal the decision.
> 
> CPC said in a statement to Crain’s that it is “extremely pleased that the court has once again found Katan’s allegations meritless, and looks forward to closing the transaction with Two Trees.”


Good news for the advancement of the Domino Project! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Suit Thrown Out, Clearing Way For Sale To Two Trees*









Raphael Vinoly plan for the Domino Refinery: here's hoping!



> The State Appellate Court has thrown out a lawsuit seeking to block the sale of the Domino Sugar factory, paving the way for the real estate firm Two Trees to close on a $180 million acquisition of the property later this month.
> 
> The Katan Group, which owns the site in a joint venture with the Community Preservation Corporation Resources, launched the suit during the summer, alleging CPCR had ignored higher bids for the 11-acre parcel and therefore had not acted in the best interest of the partnership to try to maximize profits in a sale.
> 
> CPCR reached a deal in June to sell the sugar factory, long a landmark of Williamsburg’s waterfront, initially for $160 million. Two Trees raised its bid to $180 million after the Katan Group balked at the price, claiming it had better offers from a host of other prospective buyers, including Joe Chetrit, lawyers for the Katan Group told The Commercial Observer.
> 
> The Katan Group’s suit, which began in August, was struck down in September, but on September 28, the appeals court granted a temporary injunction in order to review the case, giving the plaintiff temporary hope that it might be able to break up the sale or force Two Trees to again up its bid.
> 
> With the Appellate Court’s decision today however, the sale can now close. Two Trees is scheduled to complete its acquisition of the Domino site on October 15. CPCR had imagined building up to $2 billion of market rate and affordable housing on the site, which has sweeping views of Manhattan, while preserving the old refinery building that has become an icon of Williamsburg’s industrial past. *Two Trees has not yet revealed whether its plans for the site will follow CPCR’s vision.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Two Trees Seeks Design Changes To Domino Site*



> Now that Two Trees Management has closed on the $185 million purchase of the Domino Sugar factory site on the Williamsburg waterfront, the company hopes to change significantly the current design of the project, the Wall Street Journal reported.
> 
> Two Trees seeks to include office space and an improved open-space plan, according to unnamed sources. The site’s previous developers had vowed that 30 percent of housing built at the site would be affordable; however, the 30 percent figure might not be possible, Two Trees said.
> 
> *The design changes would require new approvals.*
> 
> The original plan for the site called for 2,200 residential units, two 34-story buildings, two other buildings rising up to 30 stories and the restoration of Domino’s building, according to Curbed.


More delays and maybe the loss of Raphael Vinoly's designs. Gaah! :gaah:


----------



## dexter2

Really bad news. That was one of the best looking projects in NYC.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Not a loss, in my opinion. They looked too much like 60s lower class housing, if you asked me.


----------



## desertpunk

Thus far Two Trees has only confirmed that they're reworking the various housing and office components of the Domino. Nothing as yet to confirm that they want a new architect. In a way, saying that they can't abide by the 30% affordable housing agreement in the original scheme may mean they're sticking with Vinoly. Either way, more approval hearings, more delays, more controversy...


----------



## desertpunk

While waiting for the big cleanout and 40 story glass towers, here's a look at the Domino Sugar Refinery as it presently sits:

55143423


----------



## desertpunk

*Two Trees Management solicits proposals for portion of Domino Sugar site*












> Two Trees Management is soliciting proposals for an interim use of a 55,000-square-foot swath of the Domino Sugar site in Williamsburg, Curbed reported. The request for proposals for the site, dubbed Site E, will go live tomorrow. The parcel is a vacant lot located on Kent Avenue between South 3rd and South 4th streets. It will be available come this March for a year or more.
> 
> First, Two Trees is seeking something that will appeal to all Williamsburg residents. Second, the developer wants a responsible group that is well organized and will be a good neighbor. In addition, Two Trees expects applicants to include details on the costs of their plans.


That's a generous portion of the site. neighborhood groups might want a supermarket there among other options...


----------



## desertpunk

*Two Trees Reveals Community Desires for Domino Development*












> Last month, Two Trees held several public sessions to gather community input about what residents would like to see in the New Domino, and it seems like the developer actually cares about what the community wants...
> 
> ...The community wants commercial spaces that will be suitable for smaller companies and local businesses that are looking to grow within the neighborhood. The set-up of the Chelsea Market, retail on the bottom with offices on top, seemed preferable, and it was noted that the "vibe" of the neighborhood is really important—"It's why Gowanus is more attractive to many creative economy businesses than Downtown Brooklyn." No one wants chain stores, but a quality supermarket like Trader Joe's would be welcome. Space for food businesses was proposed ("Food industry in Brooklyn is 'sexy'"), but bars would not be welcome.
> 
> Pretty much any idea for open space in the city that you could possible think of was suggested for the outdoor areas: an ice rink, public art, beach, trails, dog park, community garden, hydroponic farm, education center, skate park, etc. A boat launch was seen as a must.
> 
> As for community space, no one wants another elementary school, as the area's school are "under-enrolled," but a creative high school would be great. People also really want a large, affordable meeting space, and some kind of cultural center. Suggestions included a children's museum, science museum, Latino cultural center, and community history center.


----------



## DesignerVoodoo

These new renderings were released today. 
http://gothamist.com/2013/03/04/first_look_at_renderings_for_the_ne.php#photo-1


----------



## BeLogical

Well now. This project just got a whole lot more interesting. I count 55 floors in the tallest tower and 48 in the giant hollow cube.


----------



## DesignerVoodoo

Look closely at the third picture, I think there are 2 @ 55 story towers connected with a sky bridge.


----------



## BeLogical

DesignerVoodoo said:


> Look closely at the third picture, I think there are 2 @ 55 story towers connected with a sky bridge.


 Is that second one 55 also? Its sort of hard to tell from the angle of the render. Its at least close to 55. Perhaps the first tower(s) to top 600ft in Brooklyn? 630k sq feet of office is a lot for the area too. Maybe this huge development will spur further development in the neighborhood.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Looks much less commieblock. Awesome.

Still, the facade of the hollow building is too cluttered.


----------



## desertpunk

^^



> Davidson says that if this new plan fails, Walentas will "grudgingly" build the old one, but that would be "disastrous." "The city rarely gets this good a chance to extricate itself from a planning mistake. *Yes, the new Domino would mean more creeping Manhattanization, but that sure is better than the alternative: the New Jersification of Brooklyn."*


http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/03/03/two_trees_shopdesigned_domino_development_revealed.php


----------



## tim1807

Looks nice for the living area.


----------



## spectre000

Much better!


----------



## dexter2

This is much better? Are you f*** kidding me? 

:hilarious


----------



## LouDagreat

I need to see more renders. At first look, they're absolutely abominable. I saw a street view of the development and it didn't look too bad. But of course real life isn't going to be as shiny and bright as the renders.


----------



## tim1807

That is true.


----------



## CCs77

More renders, courtesy of NYGuy of SSP.

Notice in the third picture, that what seems like single tower (the one next to the bridge) in the aerial are really two towers linked by some sort of platform.

This design is supposed to have more open space, which is a good thing, but other than that, I think I prefer the older design.




NYguy said:


> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/03/03/two_trees_shopdesigned_domino_development_revealed.php
> 
> *Taller, More Porous Buildings*
> 
> 
> http://observer.com/2013/03/jed-walentas-plants-a-tree-or-two-in-williamsburg/
> 
> *Jed Walentas Plants a Tree (or Two) in Williamsburg*


*Site Plans*


----------



## LouDagreat

The 3rd render was the only render I really liked.


----------



## dexter2

Should be something like that:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Pretty interesting ideas. way better than before


----------



## ZZ-II

dexter2 said:


> Should be something like that:


Looks better with the skybridge imo


----------



## ophizer

ZZ-II said:


> Looks better with the skybridge imo


well no, 

the best version of them all would be this 



ps could somebody clarify what the official render on this project is???


----------



## tim1807

The first one of course.


----------



## Lowkey Lion

This has been approved and will move forward!


----------



## desertpunk

*Council Passes Greenpoint Landing, Local Board Votes Yes on Domino*












> Community Board One gave the thumbs up to Two Trees’ innovative Domino proposal last night. The developer already had the right to build a previously approved complex, but scrapped it in favor of an unusual design from SHoP, above, that features taller buildings with views through cutouts and more publicly accessible green space, among other things.
> 
> The board recommended some changes, such as adding some three bedrooms to the affordable units, designating some affordable units for residents making 30 percent of the area median income, and giving preference to area businesses in some of the retail space.
> 
> “After more than a year of outreach and collaboration with local leaders, the community board vote makes it clear that neighborhood residents strongly prefer our new vision for Domino to the existing zoning,” Two Trees Director of Special Projects David Lombino told us. *“We also heard a number of other community demands, including a guarantee of 660 units of integrated affordable housing, and we will be working with the two local council members, along with the city, to make that a reality during the remainder of the public review process.”*
> 
> [...]


Domino now awaits full approval by the City Council.


----------



## ZZ-II

can't wait to see this project finished :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/n...g-boom-mayor-pushes-billions-in-projects.html


----------



## j-biz

^^ Look at that abysmal waste of space. If only we could stop this plan and preserve the beautiful Williamsburg waterfront.


----------



## Archaean

That was sarcasm right?


----------



## msquaredb

Archaean said:


> That was sarcasm right?


Hopefully...otherwise the NIMBYs have infiltrated!


----------



## j-biz

Archaean said:


> That was sarcasm right?


C'mon now guys. :nuts:


----------



## desertpunk

*Landmarks chimes in*

*Landmarks Preservation Commission to Two Trees: Domino factory makeover plan must be refined*












> The city Landmarks Preservation Commission sent Two Trees Management's makeover plan for the historic Domino Sugar Refinery back to the drawing board.
> 
> Some of the commissioners at a public hearing in Lower Manhattan Tuesday objected to the height and massing of proposed glass-clad additions to the roof of the iconic former factory on the Williamsburg waterfront.
> 
> At the same time, the developer's decision to turn the shuttered factory into office space for techies and creative types was widely applauded at the hearing.
> 
> The preservation agency's unwillingness to approve a fancy fix-up for the city landmark at 292-314 Kent Ave. will slow, however slightly, the progress of Two Trees' planned $1.5 billion development of the 11-acre Domino site.
> 
> The proposed additions, designed by distinguished Beyer Blinder Belle Architects & Planners, would obscure the roofline of the shuttered factory, Commissioner Michael Devonshire said, echoing the sentiments of several of his cohort.
> 
> [...]


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The extension doesn't look bad in this case, but they usually do. Still, I wouldn't be bothered if they removed it from the plan.

Just as long as it doesn't look as awful as it currently does...


----------



## desertpunk

I just wonder why they're keeping those dippy tanks:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I guess they want to leave more reference to the original function than just the chimney.


----------



## desertpunk

*Domino Sugar plan must be revised: Landmarks board*



> The Landmarks Preservation Commission criticized the height and glass roof additions proposed for Two Trees Management’s $1.5 billion Domino Sugar Refinery project on the Williamsburg waterfront.
> 
> The city agency said yesterday at a public hearing that the redevelopment plan for the 11-acre site would have to be revised in order to receive its support. Just six years ago, the shuttered factory at 292-314 Kent Avenue was designated a landmark. Plans call for 2,284 apartments, 631,000 square feet of office space and a quarter-mile waterfront park. Around one-third of the 660 affordable housing units are to be in the first tower slated for construction. Two Trees bought the site for $185 million in October 2012.
> 
> Commissioner Michael Devonshire expressed concerns that the roofline of the former factory would be obscured. Street-level signs above the building entrances would say “Domino,” a touch that the commission said was excessive.



You can tear down ornate buildings in Manhattan for soulless glassy condo boxes but tamper with the roofline of a crumbling sugar refinery in Brooklyn and the LPC goes berserk! :nuts:


----------



## droneriot

Interestingly, I did not even notice that they added something to the top before Landmarks brought it up...


----------



## dexter2

desertpunk said:


> *Domino Sugar plan must be revised: Landmarks board*
> 
> You can tear down ornate buildings in Manhattan for soulless glassy condo boxes but tamper with the roofline of a crumbling sugar refinery in Brooklyn and the LPC goes berserk! :nuts:


There is something like gradation of importance for monuments. Generally rare buildings are more valuable so they need more protection. I think this is the case here.
Of course that doesn't mean that tearing down Drake Hotel or other huge tenements on Manhattan wasn't wrong.


----------



## desertpunk

dexter2 said:


> There is something like gradation of importance for monuments. Generally rare buildings are more valuable so they need more protection. I think this is the case here.
> Of course that doesn't mean that tearing down Drake Hotel or other huge tenements on Manhattan wasn't wrong.


Well nobody has proposed tearing down the Domino Refinery building. This is about maintaining its original roofline (as if that matters). The key elements of the structure, it's historic brick industrial core and the Domino sign, are being preserved. Walentas gives and gives and yet these people want more while other developers are allowed to simply shit all over the city without so much as a peep.


----------



## desertpunk

*Brooklyn Borough President Signs Off On Domino Plans*



> Two Trees’ Domino proposal has cleared another level of the land use review process. On the last day of the year, Tuesday, outgoing Brooklyn Borough President Marty Markowitz approved the plan along with a few minor modifications, such as variances for zoning, commercial space and affordable housing.
> 
> “We are extremely grateful for Borough President Markowitz’s support for the Domino Sugar project over the past year and approval of our plans this week,” said Two Trees’ Jed Walentas in an emailed statement. “We look forward to working with new Borough President Eric Adams and Brooklyn leaders over the next few years to bring more affordable housing, local jobs, and much needed public open space to South Williamsburg.”
> 
> *Next up, Domino will need approval from the City Planning Commission and the City Council to get full ULURP certification.*


----------



## Calvin W

The tower nearest the bridge just looks wrong with the band half way up. Something about it just doesn't sit right.


----------



## desertpunk

Landmarks Preservation Commission approves Domino plan: http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2014/01/14/domino_wire.php




Almost there... :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

So will they keep the glass structure on top of the factory building after all?


----------



## desertpunk

droneriot said:


> So will they keep the glass structure on top of the factory building after all?


Yeah, they actually will:



> The commissioners greenlighted the Walentas’ plans to convert the factory into office space with a four-story glass addition on the roof and a three-story addition on the back side of the building.
> 
> Despite their previous complaints about the additions, the LPC ultimately supported the design.


----------



## j-biz

They aren't wasting any time with the demo!


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*New Renderings: Domino Redevelopment - read article in link via NYYimby*
http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/01/new-renderings-domino-redevelopment.html#


----------



## desertpunk

Development will go "well into the 2020s"? Brooklyn is already one of the most expensive places to buy in the US. What more does Walentas need?


----------



## hateman

The plans are as idiotic-looking as ever.


----------



## LastConformist

desertpunk said:


> Development will go "well into the 2020s"? Brooklyn is already one of the most expensive places to buy in the US. What more does Walentas need?


Construction will probably take a really long time because of the terrible connection at the tops of the buildings. These really look awful in the renderings, like a random stack of children's blocks plopped down on the waterfront. The Edge and Northside Piers look better.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder when they'll remove the iconic signage from the beige building?


----------



## tim1807

They should keep it somewhere.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agree. They seem to be mounted on some kind of frame, so they should be easy to remove.


----------



## j-biz

LastConformist said:


> Construction will probably take a really long time because of the terrible connection at the tops of the buildings. These really look awful in the renderings, like a random stack of children's blocks plopped down on the waterfront. The Edge and Northside Piers look better.


Obviously to each his own, but I prefer something a little more unique. The Edge, Northside, and all the condos popping up in LIC look like cheap, cookie-cutter copies.


----------



## Trex-md

The old render for this looked like some regurgitated project from bk or something. This new render is sweet. When is this gonna break ground?


----------



## Ghostface79

As expected, they struck a deal, seems like this one is moving forward. This will be the most exciting project in Brooklyn in the coming years.

http://ny.curbed.com


> WILLIAMSBURG—This just in: Two Trees and the city have come to an agreement on the amount of affordable housing to be included in the redevelopment of the Domino sugar factory. According to a release from the mayor's office:
> 
> *The developer will provide an additional 110,000 square feet of affordable housing as part of the project, for a total of 537,000 square feet of affordable housing. The proposal will create 700 affordable apartments covering a range of incomes, including a significant number of units sized for families. Affordable apartments will be integrated throughout the complex, ensuring a dynamic mixed-income community. Unlike prior proposals, all of those units will be permanently affordable. Work on the first building will begin in December 2014.*
> The plan goes before the City Planning Commission on Wednesday, and, with this revision, is now almost certain to pass.


----------



## desertpunk

This is great! I would have agreed to the Mayor's request right away given the goodwill that generates.


----------



## desertpunk

*City Planning Set To Approve Two Trees' Domino Development*












> The Williamsburg waterfront inches closer to its tower-tastic transformation, thanks to an agreement that was made late yesterday to increase the amount of affordable housing in the redevelopment plan for the old Domino Sugar Factory. Last week, Mayor Bill de Blasio threw a wrench in developer Two Trees' plans, which include soaring towers designed by SHoP Architects, when he demanded additional affordable housing. Two Tree's principal Jed Walentas was, obviously, less than pleased and threatened to revert to the old plan if a deal with the city could not be reached. But clearly, the weekend put him in a more amenable mood, and he has now agreed to build 537,000-square-feet of affordable housing, about 700 units out of the project's 2,300 total. The number of family-sized two- and three-bedroom affordable units will also be increased. Two Trees previously promised 660 units in 427,000-square-feet, which is still more than 20 percent they are required to build.
> 
> So what does Two Trees get out of the deal? Zoning changes that will allow the developer to build towers up to 55 stories tall, nearly double what current regulations allow. City Planning is expected to sign off on the agreement today, paving the way for the final approval from City Council. The Times reports that Two Trees will also be allowed to charge higher rents for some low-income units than they would have been allowed before. Additionally, the affordable units will be permanently affordable. Alicia Glen, the deputy mayor for housing and economic development, told the Times, "Buildings don't get shorter over time. Just like the buildings are permanently taller, the affordable units will be permanently affordable."
> 
> The de Blasio administration is touting the agreement as a victory (even though they originally wanted 550,000-square-feet), but the Journal points out that the deal is not 100 percent solidified. This new deal for affordable housing is binding—a stark contrast from the old deal with the site's former owner, CPC Resources, which was not binding—but local political leaders still want more. City councilman Antonio Reynoso told the Journal there's still "a lot of work to do" and voiced concerns over the size of the affordable units and the income levels required to qualify for the units.
> 
> [...]


----------



## Vertical_Gotham

*Domino Sugar redevelopment moves forward with City Planning Commission approval *



> A key city panel unanimously approved plans for the $1.5 billion redevelopment of the old Domino Sugar refinery on the Brooklyn waterfront.
> 
> The City Planning Commission signed off on the proposal Wednesday after the de Blasio administration pressured the developers, Two Trees Management, to include more affordable housing units in the 2,300 apartment project.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...ar-plan-moves-article-1.1711684#ixzz2v7pgAg00


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I was preying to god that they didn't change the design. I love these sky bridges.


----------



## citybooster

Bill de Blasio better not blow this up asking for too much. Though I love the way he keeps getting smacked down by Governor Cuomo! I love the varying designs.. if built they'll really soon be regarded as a definitive statement for the new Brooklyn, while the main converted factory provides a wonderful harkening to old Brooklyn.


----------



## j-biz

Demo has definitely picked up a little speed as the weather improves.


----------



## desertpunk

falling domino by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## j-biz

More demolition porn for those interested:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

desertpunk said:


> falling domino by Several seconds, on Flickr


the white building is really nothing special regular industrial cement building of 1930s. The original sugar plant brick building behind - that is the gem worth saving and I am glad it is being saved and redeveloped. Good idea. Besides these brick walls will literally stand forever with normal maintenance.


----------



## j-biz

Site starting to look quite tidy. I'm curious to see how they're going to tear down the big white building.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

If you can even call it white.


----------



## j-biz

So close to full approval.
*
Azúcar: Crucial City Council vote goes Walentas' way*
By Lore Croghan / Brooklyn Daily Eagle 
4/25/2014



> Two Trees Management's massive Domino Sugar Refinery redevelopment project on the waterfront in Williamsburg moved a step forward by winning a go-ahead vote from City Councilman Stephen Levin and the council's Land Use Committee Thursday.
> 
> ......
> 
> *A vote by the full City Council is set for April 29 to approve the mega-project planned for the 11-acre Kent Avenue site.* It will include the preservation of an iconic former factory, which consists of three buildings from the 1880s – and the famous 40-foot yellow neon Domino sign that can be seen from the East River.


----------



## citybooster

j-biz said:


> So close to full approval.
> *
> Azúcar: Crucial City Council vote goes Walentas' way*
> By Lore Croghan / Brooklyn Daily Eagle
> 4/25/2014


A very interesting project..... hopefully gets the final yes quickly and can start groundbreaking and refurbishing the old plant as well soon!:cheers:


----------



## j-biz

Here's a view of Manhattan that hasn't existed in decades. This is looking west at S. 4th and Wythe. Eventually the two 560 ft towers of site "d" will frame the picture on the left along with the lower graduated building on site "e" on the right. The beige building will be gone.


----------



## j-biz

*Sweet sweep! Domino Sugar development clears final hurdle*

By Danielle Furfaro
The Brooklyn Paper
May 15, 2014



> *The latest Domino Sugar factory development plan passed the Council in a unanimous vote on Wednesday, opening the way for construction on the mega-development after years of heated debate over the project. *
> 
> Developer Two Trees Management Company’s vision includes five towers that are supposed to hold thousands of residential units, office space, retail stores, and a school. The company put forward the plan despite the previous owner having obtained city approval for its proposal over activist opposition. Company officials said the unusual strategy it pursued after buying the stagnant site for $185 million a year and a half ago paid off.
> 
> “We took a big gamble, passing up an approved plan and going back through the political process because we wanted to build something innovative and worthy of the magnificent site and the dynamic neighborhood,” said Dave Lombino, Two Trees’ head of special projects. “Today’s approval is an endorsement of that vision and *we can’t wait to break ground later this year*. We hope Domino will become a model for thoughtful mixed-use development, with world-class design, affordable housing and new open space.”
> 
> The plan approved by the Council contains concessions Mayor DeBlasio had demanded from the company, including increasing the amount of so-called “affordable housing” from 500,000 square feet of the 2.28 million square feet of floor space in the luxury complex, to a total of 610,000 square feet, or 700 units of 2,300.
> 
> *Two Trees officials say it will take between 10 to 15 years to build the vertical village at the base of the Williamsburg Bridge.*


:cheers::cheer:


----------



## Ghostface79

*Permits Filed: 2 Grand Street*

http://newyorkyimby.com/2014/06/permits-filed-2-grand-street.html








Domino Redevelopment, Phase 1 -- 2 Grand Street at far left, image by SHoP












> Now that Two Trees’ plan for the Domino Redevelopment has passed through the City Council, work on the site’s new towers can finally begin, and the first permits are up for phase one, at 2 Grand Street. SHoP is the design architect, while Ismael Leyva is serving as the architect of record.
> 2 Grand Street will become a substantial addition to the Williamsburg waterfront, totaling 785,888 square feet, the bulk of which will be residential. At the base, 11,018 square feet will be occupied by ground-floor retail, while 75,145 square feet will be dedicated to a ‘community facility.
> 
> The remaining space will be split between 658 residences, and the tower will stand 35 stories and 369 feet tall. Height and affordability have both been contentious topics in the neighborhood, and ironically, many proponents of ‘affordable’ housing also favor prohibitive limits on density.
> 
> Completion of 2 Grand Street is likely within the next two to three years, while the project’s full, 3.3 million square foot build-out may take upwards of a decade.


----------



## desertpunk

*Two Trees Drops $10M To Salvage Domino Factory Pieces*












> When Two Trees unveiled its SHoP-tastic makeover for the Domino Sugar Factory last year, the developer mentioned an "Artifact Walk"—described by SHoP partner Vishaan Chakrabarti as "Williamsburg's version of the High Line"—that would incorporate bits of machinery from the factory. Landscape architects from James Corner Field Operations are currently surveying the site for relics. Reps for Two Trees say that salvaging expedition costs $10 million, and according to the Daily News, here's what will be saved:
> 
> 1) 80-foot-tall gantry cranes. The cranes were used to unload raw sugar from ships that arrived from Latin America and the Caribbean. These will sit at one of the artifact walk.
> 
> 2) 425-foot-long rail tracks. The tracks, which supported the cranes, will serve as the "backbone" for the new walkway
> 
> 3) Structural columns from the sugar warehouse (where Kara Walker's installation was held). Along with the rail tracks, these will be incorporated into the base of the walkway.
> 
> 4) Big metal tanks, which collected syrup during the refining process.
> 
> 5) Mooring bollards, the metal posts that ships were tied to when they docked).
> 
> 6) Bucket elevators, a thing that Wikipedia describes as "a mechanism for hauling flowable bulk materials."
> 
> 7) "Various dials, meters and valves" from machinery will be used in a play area for children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8) The iconic Domino Sugar sign. The 40-foot-tall yellow sign is currently being taken down. This won't be used in the Artifact Walk, but rather it will be put on the renovated refinery building when construction is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]




Williamsburg, Brooklyn by liztan, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Falling Domino by Several seconds, on Flickr

Falling Domino by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

edit


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Falling Domino by Several seconds, on Flickr

Falling Domino by Several seconds, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That's what 130 years of soot and grime looks like.


----------



## j-biz

More demo porn courtesy of Curbed.

All photos by Max Touhey










Wicked claw










Scaffolding for removing the Domino sign










And here are the rusty containers from the renderings...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ They will add some more historic authenticity to the plan


----------



## desertpunk

*12/04*


end of domino by Luna Park, on Flickr


end of domino by Luna Park, on Flickr


----------



## j-biz

Great progress! I was up in the area a few weeks ago and passed by Havemeyer Park. It's been closed, but not dismantled yet. Does anybody know when excavation for the first tower is supposed to begin?


----------



## desertpunk

From January:


Domino #dominosugarfactory #domino #brooklyn #williamsburg #williamsburgbridge #manhattan #newyorkcity #newyork #iheartny #imagesforyoursenses #andthewallscometumbilingdown by bahramforoughi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I wonder how long the demolition will take>?


----------



## j-biz

It must be nearly complete at this point.


----------



## sajiib

*excellent*

i like it


----------



## tmb-ingville

Does anyone know if this is actually happening. I never hear anything about it on any of the sites, not even rumors.


----------



## CityGuy87

tmb-ingville said:


> Does anyone know if this is actually happening. I never hear anything about it on any of the sites, not even rumors.


it already started


----------



## desertpunk

*First Domino Sugar Refinery Tower at 325 Kent Avenue Now Rising Above Williamsburg*












> After breaking ground last spring, the first tower of Two Trees’ three million-square-foot Domino Sugar Refinery Master Plan has finally lifted out of of the ground. Addressed 325 Kent Avenue (Site E), the 400,000-square-foot building rises one block inland from the East River waterfront and the remaining five parcels of the master plan. The future 16-story, 189-foot-tall project covers three-quarters of its block bound by Kent and Wythe Avenues and South 3rd and 4th Streets. All in all, the two-winged tower will hold a whopping 522 rental units, making it the second largest residential building in Williamsburg after the also-in-construction 2 North 6th Street.
> 
> Now already on its third level, the building should be topped off by the end of the summer and completion is anticipated for sometime next year. There will be 105 below-market rate units and a housing lottery will launch later this year.


----------



## tmb-ingville

So, is this happening? They're going to build the entire hudson yards project before a single building on this site goes up.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

No it's not happening, that demolition and construction work was just for fun


----------



## Hudson11

well, since you wanted an update... please excuse the quality, this was taken this morning on a cell phone during a ride up the FDR.


----------



## Hudson11

Foliage 2016-10-13 NY, NY (10) by dwilnai, on Flickr


the flagship building

*Curbed: New looks at Williamsburg’s Domino Sugar Factory’s future as The Refinery*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The interiors look great.




































I also like the outdoor patio


----------



## Torch

*Williamsburg’s Domino megaproject will get a COOKFOX-designed mixed-use tower
*
_The 42-story mixed-use building will rise at the northernmost end of the megaproject_

NY.Curbed


----------



## msl1

Taken on July 11 2017


----------



## pt82

Very good.


----------



## streetscapeer

L1060814 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

SHoP completes first building at Brooklyn's Domino Sugar Factory site


----------



## crazyevildude

SHoP's façade work continues to impress.

Do we know which building in the masterplan is next?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Construction Tour: Domino Park*
*APRIL 04, 2018* | FIELD CONDITION

*Landscape Architect:* James Corner Field Operations; *Architect:* SHoP Architects (327 Kent Ave), COOKFOX Architects (260 Kent Ave); *Developer:* Two Trees Management; *Location:* Williamsburg, Brooklyn, NY; *Completion:* 2019 (260 Kent Ave), 2018 (Park), 2017 (325 Kent Ave).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The old refinery looks so creepy! Can't wait to see it cleaned up.


----------



## germantower

^^ It would be great if they could leave it as it is, add fully tranclucent glass, encased with corten steel as windows and top it out with a metal framework, build out of corten , and use frosted glass to clad it. Then add a big red "domino" sign on the chimney, and illuminate the whole building with soft, warm white light at night.


----------



## Kot Bazilio

Cool project


----------



## PsyLock

I'm more excited about the park lol. It's nice to see more green on NYC waterfront.. going less industrial and gritty.


----------



## Hudson11

@jonathangblt on instagram


----------



## Hudson11

the office portion has topped out. The residential tower will continue towards the title of tallest in The Burg.

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-condo-source-conversation-decades-come/27803












streetscapeer said:


> 5Bfilms on yimby


----------



## droneriot

Yeah but when are the other towers going to start?


----------



## Hudson11

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/01/ca...260-kent-avenue-in-williamsburg-brooklyn.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I wonder if the idea for two towers came from the cranes sitting next to each other.


----------



## Hudson11

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-images-williamsburg039s-future-tallest/10683


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Domino Sugar Factory Condos by Jacob Lustig, on Flickr










Domino Sugar Factory Condos by Jacob Lustig, on Flickr










Domino Sugar Factory Condos by Jacob Lustig, on Flickr










Domino Sugar Factory Condos by Jacob Lustig, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Captured. by Fatimah Ansari, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

59 Looking West on 1st St by Felton Davis, on Flickr


65 Aurora Restaurant by Felton Davis, on Flickr


36 260 Kent Avenue by Felton Davis, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That cladding looks so good. Reminds me of the Transamerica Pyramid


----------



## msl1

https://live.staticflickr.com/7872/47505728462_f7d64cf446_b.jpg 



You can really see in this shot how it blends in seamlessly with its surroundings. Lol.


----------



## Hudson11

that's the third tallest building down. These towers are going to be iconic, defining Williamsburg.

*Sweet! One South First, Williamsburg's tallest building, tops out at Domino Sugar Factory redevelopment site*






































two more (technically 4) to go, including the tallest of the bunch:


----------



## Tupac96

by christophpl


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 26:*
 
260 Kent Ave by NyConstructionPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

View from Roosevelt Island, New York City by Iain Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

MX000938 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## JohnDee

A better take on the old brutalist buildings. This one is less heavy and just overall nicer.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Exterior Work On One South First Nears Completion In Williamsburg, Brooklyn*































































































> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...ears-completion-in-williamsburg-brooklyn.html​


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## droneriot

Where are the other towers??


----------

